# my 36 gallon backwards bow in a cabinet and 20 gallon breeder



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

The tank is used to water the plants above the cabinet, pump is on timer goes off 3 times a week.

2 types of Killifish, gouramis, rummey nose tetras, rasbora galaxy, forktail rainbows, kuhli loach, amano shrimp, and some blue shrimp and amanos. as well as a few snails one big one forgot the name

breeding blue rilis and blue dream, might get tigers too and see what happens


----------

